# Hotels in Vancouver



## roadsister (Aug 14, 2006)

Need some help....

A friend is planning on going to Vancouver shortly and would like to know of a couple of different hotels close to shopping/activities.

Any hotels that I can recommend near Robson Street?  or one of the other areas of tourist activities? If anyone has pricing that would be great (looking for something nice but not have to sell their 1st born to stay there)

Thanks so much.


----------



## jsfletch (Aug 14, 2006)

We recently stayed at the Hampton Inn. http://www.hamptoninnvancouver.com/

Not really sure re the room rate. We used FF pts. Anyway, its on Robson near China Town. We had dinner in the hotel restaurant (Zachary's). Food was passable. Across the street is a steak house. Wilson's   http://www.discovervancouver.com/venue.asp?id=5388


Additionally, there are a # of hotels around the Hampton. The Hampton was very nice. No great views. For a one night stay it was great. 
On another issue: And I'm sure this will raise the hackles of my canuck neighbors but after traveling to CDN for the last 30 years I yet to find any place in BC that makes a great hamburger. The lamb is the greatest almost of anywhere in the world but you also make the worst hamburgers...... something about the way you are allowed to call beef, beef......


----------



## BevL (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd try for a four star hotel on Priceline.  You'll get something right in the downtown core.  I've not stayed at the Hampton Inn but know where it is and it's in Yaletown, not really what I would consider right downtown.  But that's just me.

Don't go for a three star Priceline, you might get the Sandman Inn and that location is not that great.

We always head south across the line to Sumas or Lyndon to Bob's Burgers for a good hamburger - nobody does them better!!  I don't imagine any of us will get that riled over a hamburger.

Bev


----------



## cgingrich (Aug 15, 2006)

when are you going?  The Waterfront is beautiful or the Westin Bayshore.  Downtown is very easy to get around and the blocks are short, so it's easy walking.


----------



## asp (Aug 15, 2006)

The reason you don't like the hamburger is that it is against the law to serve a beef hamburger that is rare, it must be well done.  

You won't get E coli though.... which, due to Federal government meat inspection is low risk in Canada, but any hamburger servered rare can have it.

For a great simple steak meal, go to Wilsons (next to BC Place, across from the Dog House Bar and Hampton Inn.  Sterling beef, superbly prepared in a very simple, casual sports bar atmosphere.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 15, 2006)

On Robson Street, check out the Pacific Palisades or the Empire Landmark in the West End @ Denman @ Davie, the Coast Plaza, and as suggested just off Granville Street The Sandman.  Then of course there is also the Fairmont Hotel Vancouver and lots of other 5star hotels downtown.

As far as the thing about beef...Having lived in BC, Saskatchewan & Manitoba and in the USA, I concur there is a difference in taste in Canadian vs US beef.  I don't know why, and I am certainly not a rancher.  But a couple issues may be grain fed vs grass fed and the aging process in the beef.  Most of my inlaws in Canada shop for beef across the border for the taste and price of the beef, but again, I am not sure what or why there is a difference.  I know I have also had Canadians comment, that they don't like the taste of US beef taste, and long to get back to Canada for some good Alberta beef.....I don't think there is any difference in the way it's cooked...or whether it's rare or well done...

Maybe somebody who is a beef expert can chime in....just as long as it doesn't turn into a Canada vs US political post


----------



## Debbie0329 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Westin Bayshore*

We recently stayed at the Westin Bayshore - it was beautiful - had a fantastic view, watched the floatplanes land, walked along the waterfront, went to Granville Island - great vacation!

We ate at the Spaghetti Factory one night in Gastown - that was okay - sitting outside is the best way to do it!  We also ate at the fish restaurant next to the Westin and that was pretty good too!

Vancouver is an amazing city - we really enjoyed it!

Deb


----------



## JoeWilly (Aug 20, 2006)

*Marriott Pinnacle*

Last summer, my mother & I stayed at the Marriott Pinnalce.
http://www.vancouvermarriott.com

Hotel was very nice and the location was good.  I bid on priceline and got a good deal.  However, you do have to pay for parking which adds about $20 - $25 a night.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree, don't go for a 3 star on Priceline.  We did end up at the Sandman.  It's only  a couple of blocks from the Hampton, but the room was tiny, and the elevator was a joke.  There were hundreds of people on tours to and from Alaska staying there and there was only 1 elevator.  As the tours arrived, people and baggage were piled up in the narrow hallway waiting to get into their rooms.  What a bottleneck!

Sue


----------



## camachinist (Aug 20, 2006)

IME, both the Pinnacle and Residence Inn are close to Robson and have offered consistent accomodations and service when we've been in Vancouver. We often extend reposition cruise deals with a hotel stay so have been a number of times over the last couple years. I remember getting the Pinnacle for 50 bucks a night shortly after it changed to the Marriott flag a number of years ago. 

Pat


----------



## roadsister (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks all


----------

